# New fun visual way to monitor fat loss from around your middle



## Jenny65 (Oct 28, 2022)

My daughter found this video on facebook and sent it to me as both of us are losing weight for different reasons,  I want to lose inches from my waist to help my insulin resistance, and my daughter wants to lose some weight from her hips, so this method of monitoring it looks really fun. 

Link doesnt work.

So basically you put a ribbon around the area you are measuring, the cut it to size, attatch to a clip and place on a hanger so it dangles down, then the following week do the same with a new piece of ribbon, cut to size and hang next to the first ribbon, so you have a visual of the inches you have lost

Ive ordered lots of ribbons and clips in different colours and am going to follow this and do a new ribbon each week to see the loss. 

Do you think inches are lost weekly or should we do this bi-weekly or monthly?  I dont want to lose heart with this.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 28, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> My daughter found this video on facebook and sent it to me as both of us are losing weight for different reasons,  I want to lose inches from my waist to help my insulin resistance, and my daughter wants to lose some weight from her hips, so this method of monitoring it looks really fun.
> 
> Link doesnt work.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the visuals, (and sounds a lot more fun and cheaper than other advertised products for weight loss)   I can see an art piece coming on with all those ribbons getting shorter and shorter @Jenny65 I guess the intervals between measurements depends on your own pattern of weight loss.


----------

